# VIENNA | Austria Campus | Prep



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*Austria Campus*

*Quick Facts*
- Located in the second district
- Total floor area: more than 200.000m²
- Use: Bank Austria Headquarters, Office, Congress Center, Hotel, Health Center, Kindergarden, Restaurants
- Construction time: 2015 - 2018
- Architect: Boris Podrecca
- Developer: SIGNA
- Official Website: austriacampus.signa.at
 - Thread @ austrian section: Austria Campus

*Note*: Rendering and design of the buidlings are not final!



































http://www.podrecca.at/index.php?inc=project&id=2331​


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Pic by *traveller23*


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Pics by Hit_by_the_Neptunes :cheers:


----------

